# Any Big Green Eggheads Out There



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Checking out there webside. Bet they cook real good.

How much do they cost?

What size do you have?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Big Green Eggs are fired in Mexico to reduce the cost from the ones that used to be fired in Japan, which were called Kamados. I used to have a Kamado, but my Bull Terrier ran right smack dab square into it and the Kamado lost.*

*They're expensive, but they cook GREAT!!! With double lined ceramic, there is very little heat loss and it takes only a small pile of briquettes to cook. Also you can run the heat way up to seal the juices in.*

*http://www.biggreenegg.com/*

*http://www.kamado.com/*



*What are the Advantages of Cooking in Ceramics?*

*The answer is the same throughout the world&#8230;. "food cooked in ceramics look and taste different and better". Every country and people in the world prepare their favorite foods in ceramic. There is unexplainable magic in the result of food cooked in "Dutch ovens," "Crock pots," "Bean pots," "Mushikamado," (rice), Hawaiian luau "pits," "Pizza ovens," and the Southwestern Indian Beehive oven. Each country and people seem to have their own reason for this "magic." Everything from religious beliefs to secret ceramic teachings. For what ever explanation, all agree that there is something very special in the way food cooked in ceramics tastes. We started the original manufacturing plant (in Japan), imported and sold the very first Kamado in United States. In addition, we have cooked in and researched this phenomenon since 1960. The result of this somewhat vast experience and effort, is that we can not offer the slightest scientific reason for the magic of cooking in ceramics. There are, however, some definite observations that we all agree on. They are:*

*Moisture Retention. Foods do not dry out as in metal, gas or electric grills. 
*
*Juicier. Meats, fish and foods are juicy even after long periods of time. Overnight, for example.
*
*Little or no shrinkage. 
*
*Natural flavor. There is no metal, petroleum or gas "flavor". There is a "brick-oven" flavor, as the Italians call it. Try a pizza or bread and see for yourself!
*
*Heat by convection. Proper heat circulation for uniform cooking requires the shape of the Kamado®. In engineering dictum, "round is better than square" and "form follows function"
*
*Heat by Radiation. The retained heat in the heavy ceramic walls does the cooking. Thin walled metal barbecues can not cook by retained heat because there is none. When the fire goes out, cooking ends!
*
*Ceramic Insulation characteristics. The thick ceramic walls isolate as well as retain the heat. The exterior tile is safe to touch. These exceptional characteristics are found in ancient ceramic cooking vessels to the ceramic tile on the space shuttle. *


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I do not have one, but am seriously considering one. You can set it up, and get very long cooks at consistent temps without messing with the fire. There is a ton of information out there at bbq-brethren.com. There is also an owners website at the company website I think. The most popular size is the large, which goes for around $7-800.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey Spuds, love your old skool "Boston Whaler". Always been a fan and had a 13 for many years. Now fishin a 1972 Mako 17 myself. Same boat I fished in when I was in Jr High School with my dad. I bought it back from him later in life. I'm 51 years old now. I love that old boat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have one of the large ones and most of the toys that go with it on the rolling base

they are very well made


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

what is your favorite things to cook in it.

ever tried a pizza?


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

We have a large one and cannot imagine living without it. Our favorite thing to cook on it is Ribeyes and Tuna steaks. The chicken ain't too bad either. We never cooked out and always ate out before we got the Egg and have to say it has changed our lives. the only thing we would do different would be to get the extra large because the neighbors are hooked on it too. check out www.eggheadforum.com .


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I got a medium size knock off brand that I don't use if anyone wants it. PM me, I live in Heights, they cook great. It's very heavy.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

​This looks like something Liberace would have loved. lol wow


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

favorite ? a big thick steak 1 1/2" 4 mins a side..........700 degrees...the end

beer can style chicken or pork butt is in there too, you can really lock the heat on a given temp for a long period of time

2 facts though:
food cooks so fast you don't get a smokey taste
it takes longer to light than to use


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wil.k said:


> This looks like something Liberace would have loved. lol wow


It even has a drawer at the bottom to burn your man card...LOL


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry fellas ,if I cook ouside its going to be on good old fashion steel, or at least some kind of rusty metal.

I know the Pakistanis have been roasting Goats on ceramics for 12,000 years i'm set in my ways. lol


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It even has a drawer at the bottom to burn your man card...LOL


:rotfl:

I hear great things about them but it is just not me.


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

Faithful user - rarely use my other grills anymore. I have a large built into my outdoor kitchen in Galveston (BGE survived Ike).

Cook everything - brisket, ribs, all fish, redfish on 1/2-shell, chicken up the butt, smoked turkey, steaks, vegetables, kingfish (only way I can eat that). Last year, I slow smoked speckled trout at 180 for 4 hours to make a spread and it was incredible.

Only use lump hardwood. I use a Looftlighter to light the lump in less than 5 minutes (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laminvale-Looft_1-LooftLighter-Electric-Barbeque/dp/B000WYY65Y) with no chemicals.

Wish I could get some kickbacks from BGE folks as most of my friends that have tasted food off of mine have bought one.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Looftlighter with a built in Bottle Openener. Now thats 2Cool.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

I would like to see a picture of your setup in Galveston.


----------



## chief262 (Jul 16, 2008)

Have had a BGE for three years, will throw rocks at anything else I ever had!

On lighting lump charcoal - I use a propane torch, takes about 1 minute. The torch I have is one that AT&T splicers use to melt protective coverings on splices. If you can put your hands on one there great.


----------



## Clarko (Nov 18, 2008)

I've had one (large) for four years and wouldn't think about doing without it. I liked it so much, I bought an extra-large for the house and moved the large BGE to my machine shop, to cook lunch on...... then we became dealers for BGE. Brisket, ribs, steaks, burgers, shrimp, fish, pizza, casseroles.....you name it, you can cook it. They are great! (and hard to keep in stock)


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

PiratesRun said:


> I would like to see a picture of your setup in Galveston.


Happy to post a picture. Just got down here for the first time in a few weeks. Will take a picture and try to post tonight or in the morning.


----------



## bcj (Aug 14, 2005)

Took these tonight with my phone. Image quality is very poor, so may try again tomorrow during the day.


----------



## bnztx (Jan 12, 2007)

I bought a Primo Smoker. Same construction/concept but it is more rectangular that round so you get a better cooking area (my opinion).

Either way, these are great grills and I am continually amazed at how juicy meat comes out and how long it holds heat...


----------



## pilotshaner (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a large one and I love to cook pork in it and use olive wood to smoke. Yum yum.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

wil.k said:


> This looks like something Liberace would have loved. lol wow


ah, the old Komodo kamado smoker. It is funny looking but supposedly an awesome smoker. According to their website, can maintain 800 degree cooking temps. That would be a killer pizza oven.


----------

